# What is your favourite capital?



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't found a thread like this (tell me if it already exists) I thought it could be quite interesting. Here you're going to do a list of your favourite capital cities or at least the capitals that seems most interesting for you.

Here's my top 20 in alphabetical order  I have not visited any of these cities but to me they're the most interesting.

1. Bangkok, Thailand
2. Budapest, Hungary
3. Buenos Aires, Argentina
4. Cairo, Egypt
5. Damascus, Syria
6. Jerusalem, Israel
7. Kathmandu, Nepal
8. La Paz, Bolivia
9. Lima, Peru
10. Mexico City, Mexico
11. Moscow, Russia
12. Prague, Czech Republic
13. Pyongyang, North Korea (will probably never visit this one :lol
14. Reykjavik, Iceland
15. Santiago, Chile
16. Sofia, Bulgaria
17. Tehran, Iran
18. Thimphu, Bhutan
19. Tokyo, Japan
20. Ulan Bator, Mongolia

So how would your list look?


----------



## weatherboy (Feb 7, 2012)

I think Singapore. The capital *is* the country, and it's pretty nice, too!


----------



## Aaronj09 (Jan 7, 2009)

Stockholm, Sweden
London, United Kingdom
Helsinki, Finland
Oslo, Norway
Berlin, Germany
Paris, France
Tallinn, Estonia
Copenhagen, Denmark


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

That makes me think which capitals I have visited at all. The list is rather short (the bold ones being my favourites out of those):

Amsterdam
Belgrade
*Berlin*
Bratislava
Brussels
*Budapest*
Copenhagen
Ljubljana
London
*Prague*
Riga
Vienna
Warsaw
Zagreb


----------



## mirrorcle (Jan 26, 2010)

Love Tokyo


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

*EUROPE*
Oslo, Norway
Vienna, Austria
Brussels, Belgium

*ASIA*
Bangkok, Thailand

*N/S AMERICA*
Mexico City, Mexico
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Santiago, Chile
Montevideo, Uruguay

*REST OF THE WORLD*
Rabat, Morocco


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

weatherboy said:


> I think Singapore. The capital *is* the country, and it's pretty nice, too!


Technically, Singapore's capital is the *"downtown core"*

I'll go with my hometown, Manila.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

My favorites are:

*America:*
1. Brasilia, Brazil
2. Santiago, Chile
3. Montevideo, Uruguay
*Europe*
1. London, UK
2. Paris, France
3. Lisbon, Portugal
*Asia*
1.Singapura, Singapore
2. Tokyo, Japan
3. Jerusalem, Israel
*Africa*
1. Cape Town, South Africa
2. Cairo, Egypt
3. Rabat, Morocco
*Oceania*
1. Auckland, New Zealand
2. Canberra, Australia

My favorite capital of the world in general went to the city is *Brasilia*, is organized, planned, beautiful, with a great climate and good quality of life.

Some data about the city:
Population: 2,550,000
Metropolitan Population: 3.5 million
Climate: Tropical High Altitude - Low: 3 ° C (37 ° F) / Max: 30 ° C (86 ° F).
Altitude: 1090 meters

My favorite capital *(Brasilia)*, some photos:


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

1.Brasilia

2. Camberra

3. buenos Aires.

4. Paris


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

London
Buenos Aires
Madrid 
Amsterdam


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm in awe of big, bustling, and highly urban capital cities; they're my favorite capital cities, so I can't just choose one. 

I've chosen *my favorite capital city per principal region of the world*-


*North America*: Mexico City

*South & Central America*: Buenos Aires

*Europe*: London

*Africa*: Cairo

*West & Central Asia*: Tehran

*South Asia*: Delhi

*South-East Asia*: Jakarta

*East Asia*: Tokyo

*Oceania*: Wellington


----------



## fbeavis (Feb 8, 2012)

The important one is my favorite.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

London of course!


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*TO ME INTERESTING IS LESS KNOWN*

North America: Nuuk

South America: Paramaribo

Central America: Belmopan

Caribbean: Nassau

Europe: Andorra la Vella

Africa: Maseru

Middle East: Manama

Central Asia: Tashkent

South Asia: Dacca

South-East Asia: Bandar Seri Begawan

East Asia: Ulan Bator

Oceania: Funafuti


----------



## datesheet (Feb 9, 2012)

i've visited few countries but i've in love with the capital city of Pakistan Islamabad.. which is very much beautiful and peaceful city, the landmarks in the Islamabad, Faisal mosque, Pakistan monument etc are very much attractive


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

Roma.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

For me, Paris, Tokyo, Buenos Aires, DC, Moscow, Brussels.


----------



## KOTIKKEAN (Apr 21, 2011)

Madrid!!! It's magnificent...


----------



## Orionol (Feb 13, 2009)

*My Favorite Capitals!* 


*Europe:*
*London
*Paris
*Amsterdam
*Copenhagen
*Warsaw
*Prauge
*Budapest
*Moscow
*Rome
*Athens
*Vienna

*Asia:*
*Jerusulem
*Tokyo
*Hong Kong (dont know if it is a capital?:nuts
*Amman
*Seoul
*Dehli

*Oceania*
*Wellington
*Camberra

*Africa*
*Cairo
*Tunis
*Cape Town

*America*
*Mexico City
*Buenos Aires
*Ottawa
:banana:


----------



## Fitzrovian (Oct 12, 2011)

Orionol said:


> *My Favorite Capitals!*
> 
> 
> *Europe:*
> ...


Isn't that almost all of them?


----------

